# Gloss Signature Correction / CL65 AMG



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

I Thought I would share this latest Signature Detail with all of our over the pond gloss-it fans who would enjoy this top level correction performed by two of our best Signature Gloss-it detailers in the US. This story was originally posted on the gloss-it forum by Brian Hare from detail werkz out of Dallas Texas. Brian was preparing and giving Jimmy tips before heading to Las Vegas for his Signature detail Certification the week after SEMA.

*Originally posted by Brian Hare:*

It was a great honor to work side by side with Jimmy of Lucci Elite Detailing. Jimmy is about to head to Vegas for the 2 week Signature Detailing class at the Gloss It headquarters. It was my honor to have Jimmy help me on this rare 2009 Mercedes CL65 AMG. Jimmy is slightly new to the Gloss-It line and I was glad to help and give him some incite to how to work the Gloss it paint correction polishes and to share some time saving tips to help his detailing career expand.

I spent about 2 hours trying to figure out the best solution to removing the paint imperfections, swirls, holograms the night before Jimmy showed up. I figure it out by using the following gloss-it pads and polishes.high-speed, lambs wool gloss it pad, extreme cut to cut down the deep swirls and rids, and then use the Gloss It green foam on the Flex DA.

Once Jimmy arrived the next day we were ready to tackle this beast. I grabbed the high-speed and the lambs wool and tackled removing the deep swirls and rids, breaking them down into micro swirls where Jimmy came in with the DA Flex and Gloss It green foam and the Evolution Cut polish to remove what I have placed into the paint. Together with this combo we completed the paint correction in just under 10 long hours. So a combined 20 hours were put into this paint correction.

The interior was not left untouched and Jimmy knocked it out by getting in there and using the Gloss-It Satin Leather cleaner and topping all the interior with the Gloss-It Satin Leather Polish. We pulled off each rim and deep cleaned each using the Gloss-It Wheel Gel and using a dilution of the Gloss It wheel gel I was able to bring back life to the dull plastic wheel wells while Jimmy was applying the Gloss It Signature High Gloss to the vehicles paint, glass and head and tail lights. We grabbed a bottle of White Diamond polish and some steel wool and polished and cleaned up the exhaust. Glass was cleaned using Invisible Glass and I applied TRV to the tires to give them a very natural gloss for the photo shoot.

It was a great pleasure to work side by side with Jimmy. I look forward to a great friendship and continue to work side by side with him for my company and his company.

Jimmy thanks for all you back breaking work, and we both taught each other some tips and tricks to making this car look how it does! Way to 'FIRE IT UP BRO'

*Products / Exterior:*
Gloss Shampoo
Green Gloss-it clay bar
Signature Wheel Gel
T.R.V.
Gloss Enhancer Quick Detailer
5.75 Grey Heavy cut wool
5.75 Green polishing Foam Pad
5 inch Evo Backing Plate
Extreme cut heavy cutting polish
Evolution finishing Polish
EVP PAD Prime
Signature Gloss Finish / *Soon to be released in the UK*

*Products / Interior:*
Satin Leather & Vinyl Cleaner
Satin Leather polish / Protectant

Gloss Interior Cleaning Applicator

Enjoy the photo shoot of this 2009 Mercedes CL65 AMG


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

lovely finnish on the car, some nice photography work as well


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Any info on the new Signature Gloss Finish ......


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

excellent car.
the brakes photograph is great!:argie::argie:


----------



## Vito (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome finnish !!!! thats the way!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:argie:

Nice job


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Aid20vt said:


> Any info on the new Signature Gloss Finish ......


Think Project Awesome, but better.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great work and I like the fact you’re supporting detailers using your products with a 2 week class more companies should do this always good to see the manufacturer of products actually showing you how to get the best out of their products.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great pics, great write up & excellent end result guys:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That is a stunning finish! Perhaps the wettest looking black I've ever seen. 

Great work!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work there guys :thumb:

Regards Mario


----------

